
Inside Pics of the Zappos Office - peter123
http://blogs.openforum.com/2008/12/02/the-sole-of-a-new-machine/
======
thomasmallen
Forgive me...17th pic: [http://blogs.openforum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/zappos...](http://blogs.openforum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/zappos18.jpg)

Granted, it's low-res, but "Damn."

~~~
brandnewlow
Thought the same thing. We need to get out a lot more.

------
gruseom
Great inside view of a hyper-successful company. You know what impresses me
more than all the shiny/fun stuff? The abundance of natural light.

------
henning
[http://blogs.openforum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/zappos...](http://blogs.openforum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/zappos6.jpg)

"It is likely men, women and children will wear shoes for the foreseeable
future."

~~~
mdolon
Interesting.. I wonder if there is a viable alternative or major improvement
to shoes in general. We haven't had too much innovation in that area, or at
least I can't think of many.

~~~
ciscoriordan
<http://www.vibramfivefingers.com> \- The only footwear innovation I've seen
recently.

------
mdolon
Wow, was not expecting their office to be so lively and fun. Also very cool
that the CEO of a company with $1 billion worth of sales works in a cubicle
like his employees. Looks like a great place to work!

~~~
kirse
It looks lively, but it also looks like they stuffed every single fun and
lively object they could find inside their doors.

Maybe it's just the pictures but their office seems really visually crowded:

[http://blogs.openforum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/zappos...](http://blogs.openforum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/zappos13.jpg)

[http://blogs.openforum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/zappos...](http://blogs.openforum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/zappos29.jpg)

------
Jasber
I find it cool they give away free books to their employees (4th picture).
Just another example of how Zappos does things their own way.

Another cool site featuring office pictures from Apple, Adobe, Craigslist,
etc...: <http://www.officesnapshots.com/>

------
ctkrohn
The disorder of their office is matched by the disorder of their website. A
billion links, banner ads for unrelated things right in the middle of the
website, two search boxes near each other... it's terrible.

~~~
aditya
and yet they're a billion dollar business. :) so much for usability and
graphic design...

------
tom_rath
Are employees encouraged to display "flair" or is that honestly spontaneous?

------
petercooper
When I saw the pictures from inside Pixar, I wasn't too surprised, but.. this
is awesome for a company like Zappos. We know they're progressive, but behind
closed doors progressive companies are often anything but.

The Zappos offices seem only a foot step away from a surf shack - what a
stimulating environment!

------
johns
What. A. Mess.

~~~
tdavis
I honestly started feeling anxious just looking at all that clutter. I
couldn't work there a week without a complete mental breakdown. At least the
website reflects the office space.

~~~
fallentimes
Me too; it was like apartment hunting all over again.

We should post pics of TS world headquarters. ;p

------
pmorici
Their website [ <http://www.zappos.com/> ] looks like their office space...
...cluttered.

~~~
petercooper
I expect their bank balance is also somewhat more cluttered than yours,
however.

------
ideamonk
looks like a supermarket to me !

------
kingkongrevenge
What is it with these offices that look like some sort of nursery school?
Nobody has adult tastes?

~~~
petercooper
Insulting someone's sense of style or taste is not insightful or good
commentary - just an ad hominem fallacy.

~~~
sofal
An insult it may be, but it is definitely not an ad hominem fallacy. Please be
a little less liberal with that overused term.

~~~
petercooper
Since it was not in response to an initial argument, you are formally correct.
However, a more common, less rarefied definition of _ad hominem_ is
_"appealing to personal considerations rather than to logic or reason."_ In
this sense, any insult based on personal taste with no logical basis is an ad
hominem attack, which by definition is a fallacious rhetorical device. In
either case, I am not open to prescription.

~~~
petercooper
If someone who voted this down could explain how my post was in anyway "spam",
"offensive" or otherwise incorrect, please do. You are opposing HN moderation
standards by voting down to below zero something that does not match any of
those criteria.

------
jonursenbach
Fire hazard, much?

